# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا > سوال: java & sql server

## aliprogrammer

با سلام خدمت دوستان خوب و اساتید گرامی .
بنده یک وب سایت طراحی کرده ام که بانک اطلاعات آن sql server می باشد که به وسیله sqlexpress ساخته شده است .
حال سوال بنده این است که اگر بخواهم ادامه کار تهیه این وب سایت را روی یک کامپیوتر دیگر انجام دهم چگونه بانک اطلاعات را در کامپیوتر جدید به برنامه معرفی کنم .
با تشکر

----------


## javaphantom

> با سلام خدمت دوستان خوب و اساتید گرامی .
> بنده یک وب سایت طراحی کرده ام که بانک اطلاعات آن sql server می باشد که به وسیله sqlexpress ساخته شده است .
> حال سوال بنده این است که اگر بخواهم ادامه کار تهیه این وب سایت را روی یک کامپیوتر دیگر انجام دهم چگونه بانک اطلاعات را در کامپیوتر جدید به برنامه معرفی کنم .
> با تشکر



من نمی دونم شما ها چطور برنامه می نویسید. یعنی واقعا همون برنامه نویس هستید. عزیز من sql server شما یک service داره که کار اون مدیریت اطلاعات شما هست. این سرویس یک port listener داره که دائم داره به اون port گوش می کنه. شما از هر کامپیوتری که هستید اگر به آدرس اون کامپیوتری که سرویس sql server نصب هست و port مورد نظر دیتا بفرسید سیستم database شما کار می کنه. مگه داری با access کار می کنی یا foxpro

----------


## aliprogrammer

دوست عزیز از حسن توجه شما متشکرم .
مشکل من اینه که در جاوا تازه کار هستم و از ارتباط sql و جاوا هم چندان اطلاعی ندارم با جستجو در اینترنت یک کلاس فایل به نام sqljdbc.jar پیدا کردم و از این استفاده می کنم 
طریقه استفاده در برنامه ام به این شکل است که یک کلاس به نام Connector دارم و در این کلاس قطعه کد زیر را نوشتم 

   public Connection connect() throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException {
            String connectionUrl = "jdbc:sqlserver://localhost:1234;databasename=hhhh;username=sa ;password=123456";
            Class.forName("com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLSer  verDriver");
            Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(connectionUrl);
            return con;
    }
ولی در زمان اجرا error میده مبنی بر تنظیم نبودن پورت tcp\ip و اتصال ایجاد نمی شه.
حالا از شما تقاضا دارم که با معرفی مقاله یا ebook در این زمینه اگر براتون مقدوره به من کمک کنید .
متشکرم.

----------


## manvaputra

> من نمی دونم شما ها چطور برنامه می نویسید. یعنی واقعا همون برنامه نویس هستید.


دوست عزیز شما که زحمت می کشید و جواب هم میدید دیگه چرا از این ادبیات استفاده می کنید که واقعا هم توی ذوق می زنه هم آدمو دلسرد می کنه!

----------


## manvaputra

> حالا از شما تقاضا دارم که با معرفی مقاله یا ebook در این زمینه اگر براتون مقدوره به من کمک کنید .


 من این کتاب ها رو دارم اگه به دردت می خوره ایمیل بده تا برات بفرستم:




> Database Programming with JDBC and Java (Java S.) 
> 
> 
> Java Database Best Practices 
> 
> 
> Java Database Programming with JDBC: Discover the Essentials 
> for Developing Databases for Internet and Intranet Applications

----------


## javaphantom

> دوست عزیز شما که زحمت می کشید و جواب هم میدید دیگه چرا از این ادبیات استفاده می کنید که واقعا هم توی ذوق می زنه هم آدمو دلسرد می کنه!


اگر جوابهای من به درد می خوره استفاده کن، تشکر هم نیاز ندارم. اگر بدردت نمی خوره توجه نکن.
اما به هیچ عنوان نصیحت اخلاقی منو نکن که ۳۰ ساله گوشم پره. بقدر کافی از صبح تا شب از همه جا درحال نصیحت و آموزش اخلاق هستیم. بجایی اینکه به این چیزها توجه کنی که کی چی می پوشه چی می نویسی و چطور. ببین کی می تونه بدرت بخوره و دردتو دوا کنه.

----------


## manvaputra

> ا به هیچ عنوان نصیحت اخلاقی منو نکن که ۳۰ ساله گوشم پره


دوست عزیز اگه شما 30 ساله گوشت پره من 31 ساله .




> بقدر کافی از صبح تا شب از همه جا درحال نصیحت و آموزش اخلاق هستیم.


پس کلا بچه حرف گوش کنی نبودی




> ببین کی می تونه بدرت بخوره و دردتو دوا کنه.


دردمو دوا کنه و کلی منت و این حرفا!!!

سعی هم نکن جواب منو بدی چون طبق اصل زیر :
با پختگان گوییم سخن            سوزش نباشد خام را 
قطعا جواب شما رو نمی دم. چون اصولا اینجا جای این بحث ها نیست

----------


## javaphantom

> دوست عزیز اگه شما 30 ساله گوشت پره من 31 ساله .
> 
> پس کلا بچه حرف گوش کنی نبودی
> 
> دردمو دوا کنه و کلی منت و این حرفا!!!
> 
> سعی هم نکن جواب منو بدی چون طبق اصل زیر :
> با پختگان گوییم سخن            سوزش نباشد خام را 
> قطعا جواب شما رو نمی دم. چون اصولا اینجا جای این بحث ها نیست


پس خواهش می کنم بحث راه ننداز

----------


## aliprogrammer

> من این کتاب ها رو دارم اگه به دردت می خوره ایمیل بده تا برات بفرستم


 دوست عزیز اگر برای شما زحمتی نیست این کتاب را یه آدرس زیر برای من ایمیل کنید .
aliprogramer_mail@yahoo.com
دوست عزیز javaphantom حیف نیست به خاطر یک سوال پیش پا افتاده من با دیگر اعضای فعال این گروه بحث کنید ما می خوایم در یک مکان کاملا دوستانه به حل مشکلات بپردازیم .
قصد نصیحت نداشتم فقط به عنوان یک برادر کوچکتر عرض کردم 
متشکرم

----------


## javaphantom

> دوست عزیز اگر برای شما زحمتی نیست این کتاب را یه آدرس زیر برای من ایمیل کنید .
> aliprogramer_mail@yahoo.com
> دوست عزیز javaphantom حیف نیست به خاطر یک سوال پیش پا افتاده من با دیگر اعضای فعال این گروه بحث کنید ما می خوایم در یک مکان کاملا دوستانه به حل مشکلات بپردازیم .
> قصد نصیحت نداشتم فقط به عنوان یک برادر کوچکتر عرض کردم 
> متشکرم


ببین دوست عزیز من خودم انقدر سرم شلوغ که باید یکی بیاد مشکلات منو رو حل کنه. قصد منت گذاشتن نیست. ولی وقتی ایمل های بچها رو می بینم که برای من می فرسن که در فلان مسئله گیر کردیم و در سایت برنامه نویس شما رو پیدا کردیم و می تونید به من کمک کنید. این مایع دلگرمی من هست که واقعا یک جا بدرد می خورم. منتها بعضی ها کاسه داغتر از آش هستند. توی این مملکت همه مدیر هستند و همه چیز رو بلد هستند. نظر می دن قضاوت می کنند و و . این سایت چندین مدیر داره که تمام نوشته های ما رو می خونه و اگر احساس کنه که بنا به هر دلیلی نباید باشه پاک می کنه. این وظیفه مدیرهای این سایت هستند. اصلا می تونه منو کلا بندازه بیرون بقولی خلاص. من الان در چندین فروم خارجی دارم فعالیت می کنم. مشکلاتم رو اونجا مطرح می کنم و همچینن به مشکلات دیگران هم پاسخ می دم در صورت داشتن علمش. ولی باور کن اونجا اگر کسی فحش بدم بنویسه نه سانسوری صورت می گیره و نصیحتی. همه دنبال جواب هستند.
اصلا انقدر مطالب زیاد که نمی شه همرو کنترل کرد. بقولی اگر هم کل کلی صورت بگیره ۱۰۰ لینک و کتاب و مدرک هست برای اثبات حرفها. سوالهایی که اینجا مطرح می شه اکثرا تکرای و فاقد پیشرفت باقی گروه است. یعنی شما اگر ۳۰ ساله دیگه هم اینجا بیاید با موضوعاتی نظیر  آموزش  جاوا. بهترین سایت آموزش جاوا. بهترین IDE چیست. و یک مشت سوالهای پیش پا افتاده که هیچ نفعی هم نداره و می شه گفت ۱۰۰۰ بار جواب داده شده. باز فردایی می آیی نوشتن من که برنامه نویس بودم که با دلفی کار می کردم حالا می خوام با جاوا کا رکنم چه IDE رو به من پیشنهاد می کنید؟
بعد بجای اینکه این سوال سانسور بشه حرف بنده که به شما می گم سوال شما اشتباست و شما باید برید  کتاب بخونید و یکسر مفاهیم رو از پایه یاد بگیرد سانسور می شه. بعد یک نفر می یاد می گه تو می خوای منت بزاری. بعد خودش می آید چندتا کتاب معرفی می کنه.
من همانطور که گفتم چندید فروم خارجی دارم فعالیت می کنم. خودم نیاز دارم. سطح سوالات واقعا عالی و بالاست. طرف می ره می خونه کار می کنه در نهایت می یاد سوال می کنه. اینجا طرف می ره سر کلاس درس زبان برنامه نویسی هنوز مفهوم object oriented نمی دونه می خواد جاوا یاد بگیره. فرق بببن application و service رونمی دونه می خواد با jdbc یا یک دیتا بیس برنامه بنویسه. سوالاهایی که اغلب مطرح می شه همگی توی گوگل یک سرچ بزنی ۱۰۰۰ جواب براش هست. زحمت اونم بخودشون نمی دن. چون فلان استاد سر کلاس مطرح کرده که برید جواب اینها رو برای من بیارید. هزار بار من توی این فروم گفتم کتاب فارسی بدرد نمی خوره مخصوصا اون قمی ناراحت. بازم طرف می آید می گه من قمی خوندم نفهمیدم. کمک کنید. خوب آدم دیوانه می شه . روزی ۱۰۰۰ بار به خودم می گم بی خیال این فروم بشم اصلا یک کاری کنم که منو بندازن بیرون account رو ببندن. باز فردا یکی اومده منو توی messenger ش add کرده که شما رو از توی برنامه نویس پیدا کردم وو و و. من گفتم خیلی هم خوشحال می شم که کمک کنم ولی آخه باید طرف هم یکم توی باغ باشه که آدم کمکش کنه. اینها یکطرف. نصیحت و غلط گیری از طرف دیگه. این چه وضع حرف زدنه، چه وضع نوشتنه و و و . بابا من خودم می گم وقتی دردی داشته باشم برم دکتر حتی اگرم نتونه کمکم کنه ولی اون موقع فحشم هم بده هیچی نمی گم. بلکه درد رو از بین ببره. حاله منوخوب کنه به من چه که چی می پشه ، چی می خوره یا چه جوری  با من رفتار می کنه.

----------


## manvaputra

> این کتاب را یه آدرس زیر برای من ایمیل کنید .


دوست عزیز من هر سه کتاب رو ایمیل کردم براتون امیدوارم به درد بخوره

----------


## javaphantom

> دوست عزیز از حسن توجه شما متشکرم .
> مشکل من اینه که در جاوا تازه کار هستم و از ارتباط sql و جاوا هم چندان اطلاعی ندارم با جستجو در اینترنت یک کلاس فایل به نام sqljdbc.jar پیدا کردم و از این استفاده می کنم 
> طریقه استفاده در برنامه ام به این شکل است که یک کلاس به نام Connector دارم و در این کلاس قطعه کد زیر را نوشتم 
> 
>    public Connection connect() throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException {
>             String connectionUrl = "jdbc:sqlserver://localhost:1234;databasename=hhhh;username=sa ;password=123456";
>             Class.forName("com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLSer  verDriver");
>             Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(connectionUrl);
>             return con;
> ...


exception رو بفرس بیاید احتمالا driver درست download نکردی یا اینکه در کلاس path نزاشتی. exception رو بده بیاد.

string urlconnection ro  هم اینطوری تغییر بده
"jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://localhost:1433", "userName", "password" داخل پرانتز اینطوری بنویس
کلا این خط کد رو بجای کد خودت بزار
 ‌Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:microsoft:sqlser  ver://localhost:1433", "userName", "password");

یعنی قسمت String connectionUrl = "jdbc:sqlserver://localhost:1234;databasename=hhhh;username=sa ;password=123456"; 
حذف می شه وبجای  Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(connectionUrl); کد منو رو بزار و امتحان کن

----------


## aliprogrammer

از شما متشکرم 
در جواب دوست عزیزم javaphantom باید بگم  باور کن من اول تمام سعی خودم رو چه با جستجو در اینترنت و چه کتابهای مختلف می کنم وقتی به جایی نرسم میام و مشکلمو اینجا مطرح می کنم اینو می شه از تعداد post هایی که داشتم فهمید .
تمام راهها رو امتحان کردم ولی exeption زیر رو میده 
com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException: The TCP/IP connection to the host  has failed. java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect

حتی ip port رو هم به صورت عکس زیر تنظیم کردم .

متاسفانه برنامه IntelliJ IDEA وقتی قاطی میکنه سخت درست می شه .

بازم از توجهتون ممنون .

----------


## javaphantom

> از شما متشکرم 
> در جواب دوست عزیزم javaphantom باید بگم  باور کن من اول تمام سعی خودم رو چه با جستجو در اینترنت و چه کتابهای مختلف می کنم وقتی به جایی نرسم میام و مشکلمو اینجا مطرح می کنم اینو می شه از تعداد post هایی که داشتم فهمید .
> تمام راهها رو امتحان کردم ولی exeption زیر رو میده 
> com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException: The TCP/IP connection to the host  has failed. java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
> 
> حتی ip port رو هم به صورت عکس زیر تنظیم کردم .
> 
> متاسفانه برنامه IntelliJ IDEA وقتی قاطی میکنه سخت درست می شه .
> 
> بازم از توجهتون ممنون .


توی windows یک consul باز کن این دستور رو بزن ببنم اصلا رو کدوم port داره listen می کنه

netstat -b
از طریق این دستور می تونی ببنیم که sqlserver رو چه porty داره listen  می کنه.
تا مرحله بعدی. زود باش فقط

----------


## aminkk

100درصد با javaphantomموافقم. حرف دلمو زدی

----------


## aliprogrammer

کاری که گفتید رو انجام دادم  و نتیجه اون رو به صورت عکس گذاشتم 

راستی به برنامه .net 2005 ربط نداره .

----------


## javaphantom

> کاری که گفتید رو انجام دادم  و نتیجه اون رو به صورت عکس گذاشتم 
> 
> راستی به برنامه .net 2005 ربط نداره .


جالبه من اینجا portی رو نمی بنیم که مربوط به sqlserver باشه.

سوال بعدی که مطرح می شه اینکه آیا خود شما راحت می تونید به sqlsever وصل بشید و مثلا از یکی از table ها مهم نیست کدوم یک query بگیرد؟

سوال بعدی همانطور که می دونید وقتی شما از دستور Class.forName یعنی درستر بگم با متدود forName کار می کنید و داخل اون یک رشته وارد می کنید که شما این رشته رو پاس دادید
com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver
این به این معناست که بصورت runtime کلاسی با نام SQLServerDriver رو در حافظه Load کنه. اما این کلاس از کجا اومده مهم است. شما باید که jar فایلی رو داشته باشید که این jar فایل شامل همین کلاسی هست که شما آدرس رو دادید که از اون استفاده کنید. اون jar فایل رو از این به بعد می گم بهش driver. حالا کاری که شما باید انجام بدین اینکه این jar فایل رو با یک برنامه مثل winrar باز کیند extract نکنید open کنید. بعد باید داخل این جر فایل فلدری با نام com و در داخل اون فلدری بانام microsoft همینطور فلدر دیگری با نام sqlserver , و در داخل اون یک فلدردیگر به نام jdbc و درنهایت در داخل این فلدر یک فایل با پسوند class با نام SQLServerDriver وجود داشته باشه. امتحان کنید ببنید وجود داره.؟ 
اگر روی سیستم windows تون یا جایی که sqlserver نصب هست firewall دارید firewall روهم ببندید و دوباره امتحان کنید.
نتیجه رو اعلام کنید.

----------


## aliprogrammer

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
بلاخره مشکل حل شد .
طریقه حل به این صورت بود که در خط کد زیر یک tcp پورت وجود دارد (1234) که باید این پورت رو از sql server gonfiguration manager باید تنظیم شود .

String connectionUrl = "jdbc:sqlserver://localhost:1234;databasename=elerning;username=sa;p  assword=123456";
بعد از تنظیم این پورت باید و حتما باید sqlexpress یک بار restart شود تا تغییرات اعمال گردد که طریقه این کارو در عکس زیر مشخص کردم 
با تشکر

----------


## ramin_ramin

برادر من شماره پورتت رو 1433 بگذار احتمالا مشکلت حل میشه

----------


## ramin_ramin

و این رو هم بدون اگر در یک شبکه با وسایل فایروالی مثل جونیپر و یا هر چیز دیگه اگر این پورت 1234 و یا هر پورتی را ببندند شما دیگه نمیتونید از اون پورت استفاده کنید

----------


## shahram483

می بخشید دارم وسط دعوا نرخ تععین می کنم . ولی دوست عزیز اون کتاب هات به من ایمیل می کنی . خیلی بهشون نیاز دارم.
متتشکرم
shgh483@yahoo.com

----------


## mosazadh

سلام
من درباره    map hash-list-set در تاریخ 89/9/29ارائه دارم کل اینترنت رو گشتم هیچی پیدا نکردم حتی تو کتابها هم چیزی پیدا نکردم 
لطفا اگه اطلاعاتی دارید برام بذارید یا در صورت امکان برام ایمیل کنید امیدوارم که درکم کنید که نمره 20 بهتر از 0
mosazadh1387@YAHOO.COM

----------


## gh_k_1980

> ببین دوست عزیز من خودم انقدر سرم شلوغ که باید یکی بیاد مشکلات منو رو حل کنه. قصد منت گذاشتن نیست. ولی وقتی ایمل های بچها رو می بینم که برای من می فرسن که در فلان مسئله گیر کردیم و در سایت برنامه نویس شما رو پیدا کردیم و می تونید به من کمک کنید. این مایع دلگرمی من هست که واقعا یک جا بدرد می خورم. منتها بعضی ها کاسه داغتر از آش هستند. توی این مملکت همه مدیر هستند و همه چیز رو بلد هستند. نظر می دن قضاوت می کنند و و . این سایت چندین مدیر داره که تمام نوشته های ما رو می خونه و اگر احساس کنه که بنا به هر دلیلی نباید باشه پاک می کنه. این وظیفه مدیرهای این سایت هستند. اصلا می تونه منو کلا بندازه بیرون بقولی خلاص. من الان در چندین فروم خارجی دارم فعالیت می کنم. مشکلاتم رو اونجا مطرح می کنم و همچینن به مشکلات دیگران هم پاسخ می دم در صورت داشتن علمش. ولی باور کن اونجا اگر کسی فحش بدم بنویسه نه سانسوری صورت می گیره و نصیحتی. همه دنبال جواب هستند.
> اصلا انقدر مطالب زیاد که نمی شه همرو کنترل کرد. بقولی اگر هم کل کلی صورت بگیره ۱۰۰ لینک و کتاب و مدرک هست برای اثبات حرفها. سوالهایی که اینجا مطرح می شه اکثرا تکرای و فاقد پیشرفت باقی گروه است. یعنی شما اگر ۳۰ ساله دیگه هم اینجا بیاید با موضوعاتی نظیر  آموزش  جاوا. بهترین سایت آموزش جاوا. بهترین IDE چیست. و یک مشت سوالهای پیش پا افتاده که هیچ نفعی هم نداره و می شه گفت ۱۰۰۰ بار جواب داده شده. باز فردایی می آیی نوشتن من که برنامه نویس بودم که با دلفی کار می کردم حالا می خوام با جاوا کا رکنم چه IDE رو به من پیشنهاد می کنید؟
> بعد بجای اینکه این سوال سانسور بشه حرف بنده که به شما می گم سوال شما اشتباست و شما باید برید  کتاب بخونید و یکسر مفاهیم رو از پایه یاد بگیرد سانسور می شه. بعد یک نفر می یاد می گه تو می خوای منت بزاری. بعد خودش می آید چندتا کتاب معرفی می کنه.
> من همانطور که گفتم چندید فروم خارجی دارم فعالیت می کنم. خودم نیاز دارم. سطح سوالات واقعا عالی و بالاست. طرف می ره می خونه کار می کنه در نهایت می یاد سوال می کنه. اینجا طرف می ره سر کلاس درس زبان برنامه نویسی هنوز مفهوم object oriented نمی دونه می خواد جاوا یاد بگیره. فرق بببن application و service رونمی دونه می خواد با jdbc یا یک دیتا بیس برنامه بنویسه. سوالاهایی که اغلب مطرح می شه همگی توی گوگل یک سرچ بزنی ۱۰۰۰ جواب براش هست. زحمت اونم بخودشون نمی دن. چون فلان استاد سر کلاس مطرح کرده که برید جواب اینها رو برای من بیارید. هزار بار من توی این فروم گفتم کتاب فارسی بدرد نمی خوره مخصوصا اون قمی ناراحت. بازم طرف می آید می گه من قمی خوندم نفهمیدم. کمک کنید. خوب آدم دیوانه می شه . روزی ۱۰۰۰ بار به خودم می گم بی خیال این فروم بشم اصلا یک کاری کنم که منو بندازن بیرون account رو ببندن. باز فردا یکی اومده منو توی messenger ش add کرده که شما رو از توی برنامه نویس پیدا کردم وو و و. من گفتم خیلی هم خوشحال می شم که کمک کنم ولی آخه باید طرف هم یکم توی باغ باشه که آدم کمکش کنه. اینها یکطرف. نصیحت و غلط گیری از طرف دیگه. این چه وضع حرف زدنه، چه وضع نوشتنه و و و . بابا من خودم می گم وقتی دردی داشته باشم برم دکتر حتی اگرم نتونه کمکم کنه ولی اون موقع فحشم هم بده هیچی نمی گم. بلکه درد رو از بین ببره. حاله منوخوب کنه به من چه که چی می پشه ، چی می خوره یا چه جوری  با من رفتار می کنه.




عزیز من شما با این کوه مشکلاتی که داری همون بهتر که بی خیال این فروم  و این سایت بشی 
اینجا یه عده دور هم جمع شدن که از هم چیز یاد بگیرن و مشکلات همو حل کنن
همه که مادرزاد برنامه نویس به دنیا نیومدن
می تونی جواب ندی ولی اگه جواب میدی توی انتخاب جملات دقت کن.

----------


## mohssen_mz

سلام.
جناب javaphantum .
من یکی یک هفته تمام طول کشید تا ایراد این بنده خدا را اوایل کارم با جاوا پیدا کردم اونم با کتابای انگلیسی و ... نه با کتابایی مثه اقای قمی که اصلا ندیدمش  حالا هم حرفه شما رو کاملا درک میکنم ( و هم حالتو ).
و وقتی هم که پیدا میکردم یه هورای حسابی تو خونه , اداره (البته یواشکی تو دلم ) میکشییدم .

----------

